# Hot Water Issue



## GoForIt (Mar 1, 2006)

sunny Hi, Guys,

I think this is a new one. I read every post this winter and just did a search but found nothing similar to the problem we encountered these past three days on our FIRST trip in my new 2007 Outback 21RS ("The Tardis').

In brief, while running on electric I could get hot water in the WHT and confirm it was full and hot by tripping the pressure relief valve. Hot water would just gush out. But we got no hot water from any faucet no matter how long we ran the faucet.

I reset the electric hot water switch and allowed the tank to cool down a few times before tuning it back on. (I did not try it on gas.) Went thru the Owner's Manual and the HWT manual and even checked with some other campers....all to no avail.
(And no, the lines weren't crossed enabling hot water to come thru the cold water faucets.)

I had gone thru the PDI just two weeks ago and the system worked perfectly on the dealers lot. Haven't used the camper till this week.

Any guesses? I'm losing my hair rapidly pulling it out in frustration. Thanks a bunch. Otherwise, we had a GREAT time and I LOVE my camper.

Cheerio,
JB


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Did you check the water heater bypass???

It sounds as though one of the switches is still closed.

You are getting water into the water heater, but its not letting any out. I would check the valves and make sure both valves are open.

This would act exactly as you are saying.....

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

GILLIGAN !!!!


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

If its not something simple like the by pass valve, you might have a vapor lock in your system. Opening both low point drains should fix it.

Another problem point could be the check valve where the hot water line leaves the water heater. If it isn't working properly it keeps water from flowing in both directions, not just one like it is supposed to do.

Keep us updated, we'll get it figured out. I went thru this a couple weeks ago and pulled most of my hair out.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> GILLIGAN !!!!
> [snapback]129096[/snapback]​


That was my first thought. But I think Steve is on to the answer. Clarify if you would JB, you are getting water through the faucets when the hot water valves - at the faucet - are turned on, but it's just not hot? Or, is it that you get no water at all?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoForIt (Mar 1, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> California Jim said:
> 
> 
> > GILLIGAN !!!!
> ...


Thanks for your response. ONLY cold water comes out of both faucets. Also I am sure I had hot water during the PDI just two weeks ago.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I agree with Steve, check to make sure the water heater bypass valve is not in the bypass position, that would give you only cold water at the taps. If you remove the drawer right inside the door the valve is underneath.

Mike


----------



## GoForIt (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Guys.

I will check out the bypass valve tomorrow. Strange that I had hot water at the PDI but not now. It occurs to me that during my PDI the dealer had added water to the fresh water tank and pumped it thru the water pump. During camping, however, I used the city water pressure and NOT the fresh water tank. Does the bypass valve not effect both means of adding water to the HWT?

I will provide feedback when the problem is solved.

Cheerio,
JB


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Doesn't matter whether you are using the water pump or city water, it all goes thru the same plumbing inside the coach.

Let us know what happens.

Mike


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Check your outside shower, if equipped, to see that the valves are not both open and the spray head shut off. This will cross the hot and cold, creating lots of barely lukewarm water.

Sluggo


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Could Gilligan have crosssed connections near the supply end of the system? If that would be the case you could let the COLD faucet run for awhile and get HOT water there?


----------



## GoForIt (Mar 1, 2006)

sunny The collective wisdom of the Outbackers Forum came thru again! My (lack of) Hot Water issue was indeed the bypass valve. I'd dismissed it as a possibility and didn't check since during the PDI just two weeks ago I had hot water.

In retrospect, I can only imagine that the technician reset the valve after he and I did the PDI together. His action doesn't make sense but this was my first time out and no one's been in the trailer since then. Otherwise, it has to have been a Gremlin of some sort. Anyway, thanks again for coming to bat for me. My Outback is now PERFECT.

Cheerio,
JB


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

GoForIt said:


> sunny The collective wisdom of the Outbackers Forum came thru again! My (lack of) Hot Water issue was indeed the bypass valve. I'd dismissed it as a possibility and didn't check since during the PDI just two weeks ago I had hot water.
> 
> In retrospect, I can only imagine that the technician reset the valve after he and I did the PDI together. His action doesn't make sense but this was my first time out and no one's been in the trailer since then. Otherwise, it has to have been a Gremlin of some sort. Anyway, thanks again for coming to bat for me. My Outback is now PERFECT.
> 
> ...


 I'm glad it wasn't a big deal. It also amazes me with the amount of collective wisdom this group has. If it weren't for this site, I would have called my dealer oh so many times by now. The dealer wouldn't have believed my GREMILN story, but the folks here do understand


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good news, JB!









Glad we could be of help.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

